# أكبر منجم الماس في العالم



## بيكووو (21 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

هذا أكبر منجم الماس في العالم

نترككم مع الصورة


----------



## مينيستر (30 سبتمبر 2008)

الصورة لا تظهر أرجو المراجعة


----------



## فيكتور كلزي (3 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم أين الصورة


----------



## على الاغبري (6 أكتوبر 2008)

الصورة غير موجودة ارجو المراجعة


----------

